# Hand saw identification



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know what saw this is? I think it was my wife's grandfather that originally owned it. The medallion reads "made in the USA"


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is a full length view.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Does the spine have any markings? it looks like a mitre saw that I have.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing on the spine. However, I did hold it up to a light at an angle. On the side I could faintly make out a logo under the rust and patina. Turns out it is a Stanley No 39-123. 

Now off to the internet to see what it is. I'm guessing it might indeed have been part of a miter box setup.


----------

